# ماذا علي ان افعل كي اجعل حاسبتي اللاب توب تبث اشارة عن طريق الواي فاي



## hassambassim (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اني بحاجة لمن يرشدني الى طريقة العمل على بث اشارة من اللاب توب الى الايفون وبقية الهواتف المدعومة وما هو افضل البرامج في هذا المجال ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

